# الجزء الرابع من مسابقات الكتاب المقدس..(امثله على شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس)



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2011)

*هاااااااااى انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير..بس معلش كان عندى ظروف جامده..صلولى بقى..عموما..خلينا فى الجزء الرابع بتاع المسابقه يللا شوفوها.*

1-طلع من حفره وقع فى دحديره؟؟؟؟

2-من خرج من داره اتقتل مقداره؟؟؟؟؟

3-عدو الزمان مالووش امان؟؟؟

*يارب تكونوا عرفتوا الاجابات*..بااااااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo
​
بعد يومين الجزء الخامس اخر جزء


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2011)

نا معرفتش غير الاول ومش عارفة صح ولا غلط
يوسف


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

_رقم 2 : الابن الضال _​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> نا معرفتش غير الاول ومش عارفة صح ولا غلط
> يوسف



للاسف غلط يا تاسونى


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _رقم 2 : الابن الضال _​



برافو كتير يا كوكو بس لازم تجاوبهم كلهم


----------



## mero_engel (11 يونيو 2011)

متابعه معاكم 
ومنتظره بفارغ الصبر اعرف الفائز


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هاااااااااى انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير..بس معلش كان عندى ظروف جامده..صلولى بقى..عموما..خلينا فى الجزء الرابع بتاع المسابقه يللا شوفوها.*
> 
> 1-طلع من حفره وقع فى دحديره؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



في انتظار الجزء الاخير


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2011)

*هاااااااااى انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على التاخير..بس معلش كان عندى ظروف جامده..صلولى بقى..

الرب يكون معك
*


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2011)

اي الاحراج ده مش قدام الناس كده


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2011)

اسف يا ابسويت اللى حصل بقي


----------

